# All inclusive options list



## MickeyKelley (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm trying to find an all inclusive options list for 68/69. Some sites say they list all options but don't have things like power windows which I know I have seen on some of them. Also things like the side mirror control. The reason is so I know when I'm looking which options I may want to add later. I'm one of those that when I order a car, I usually get pretty much everything, so if I was ordering one new back in the day, I want to know all my options. My idea is to recreate a car I would have ordered back then but to have now.

We all know about the obvious ones like hood tach, rally gauges, his/her shifter, tape player, etc., but I want to find the 'whole' list.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

You may want to try the GTO Red Book:
GTO red book: Pontiac GTO, 1964-1974 [Book]


----------



## MickeyKelley (Oct 28, 2011)

No longer published and pretty penny used. Have you actually seen, used one? Lots of them say they list it all, but reviews not so impressive. Can't find any sample page pics either.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

which year are you hunting? Would only have list for GTOs, not all Pontiac model years. PM me with offer.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

MickeyKelley said:


> No longer published and pretty penny used. Have you actually seen, used one? Lots of them say they list it all, but reviews not so impressive. Can't find any sample page pics either.


I have the Red Book.

The pretty penny used may be worthwhile if you desire accurate information for building a car to spec with accurate codes.

It lists every option, order codes for every year, the code and list price for every available option. I dunno why reviews would not be impressive. All the information on parts and prices are there. I cross checked all all the info on my PHS with the info in the Red Book and all matched. I dunno why people would be unimpressed. :confused

IF you desire the accurate information this may be the book you need. The prices are salty as I seen. Pay for accuracy or take peoples words on information.

For Example:
You mention everyone knows the obvious on hood tach etc ....

The book states for the 1968 GTO there were 3 different hood tachs for that year. First type was installed until mid Dec 1967. The 2nd installed afterwards differed with respect to the division lines between the rpm numerals. Both had had longer lines both indicating a 5200 rpm redline. The 3rd was used exclusively on the Ram Air II engine with a 5500 rpm redline. I wonder how many people knew there were 3 different hood tachs on the '68?

I would bet the Obvious hood tach differences is not known for 1968. 

The his her shifter you mentioned: was standard on floor mounted automatic transmissions. Hurst was standard on all manuals. I run into people who think the floor mount was an option.

I did find ONE error in that book as I researched. It mentions there were a few 1967 GTOS produced FROM FACTORY with tri-power... That is INCORRECT.

I talked with Jim Wangers about this a while ago when I was with him and he stated to me emphatically NEVER was a 1967 GTO produced from FACTORY with a tri-power. I tend to believe GTO Encyclopedia Wangers over a book. So nothing in print is always 100% accurate but this book lists it all.

Incidentally.... A few weeks ago while attending a Pontiac Fall Regional a fellow with a 1970 GTO stopped me to look at his car. He boasted how its all numbers matching. He shown me the correct stamped date coded plug wires, radiator hoses etc. Pointing out how he saved this car from Hurricane Katrina just before it hit..... He was bragging to everyone how the numbers were this and that and how he spent $$ to do this.

I looked inside the car..... He had a His Her shifter in it...... I looked at my buddy and laughed... He wanted me to tell the guy this.... I didn't have the heart to burst his bubble he was beaming with pride. So despite what is in print and what people think is right........ Not everything maay be what it seems. To me..... unless I have to have a concourse EXACT to the washer car....... doesn't matter to me about the car being 100% what it was from factory.


----------



## MickeyKelley (Oct 28, 2011)

OK, so here's my deal. I owned a 68 I bought from my wife's brother (girlfriend back then) who's dad had bought it new for him in high school. Yes, I know the drill, and he trashed the crap out of it since he did not pay for it, so I bought it not running for $400 in 76. Put a timing chain in and some paint and drove it for 3 years. Sold it to get a more dependable car as we graduated from college and got married. Now I really miss the car and have started the search for it. If not, then I want to get a 68 or 69, but do it up as it 'would' have been had I ordered it new. I don't plan to show it, so I'm not concerned if everything is exactly matching, but want to stay with the 'factory' concept. The other day, I saw a pic with some things I had no idea were even available back then, like power seats, power antenna. So now what I want to see is what was available so I know what to look for and know what I'm gonna add from a cost/available issue. It will be nice reading but not really looking for all the level of detail like the 3 different tachs. Nice piece of info but not necessary for me.


----------



## GTO viking (Jul 13, 2011)

On Ebay seach for 1968 or 1969 Pontiac Accessories Brochure GTO i got mine today and shows many extra thing and fun to look at


----------

